# Puppy Essentials



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so excited! Got an email from our breeder that mama is due to have her pups anytime from the 22nd on! So, that means our new boy will be coming home mid/late June. :biggrin:

I am starting to collect what all we will need for his arrival. Bowls, kennel, collars, etc.

Since it has been almost 10 years since having a puppy I would love to hear some of the new puppy "must have" items. Which toys are best? What is best for puppies to chew on? Are bully sticks okay? 

In the next few weeks I am going to make a trip to the nearest PetsMart (40+ miles away) and try to get everything. I want to be prepared. 

Any advice would be awesome. :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Petsmart has these dried beef ligaments that make for awesome puppy chews because they last a long time against puppy teeth (can't say as much for adult teeth though  ). Toobles also work well and should be right next to the ligaments. Are you doing kibble or raw? If you're doing kibble, i'd recommend getting a vittles vault because they're a great airtight and compact way to store the food so it stays fresh. Kongs, of course, are wonderful, as are toys of a variety of shapes, functions, sounds, and textures. Oh and bitter spray helps too, of course :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well first of all, CONGRATS on the puppy! That's so exciting. Geeze, everyone on dfc is getting new doggies. I feel so left out! **remembers we just got one a month ago....**


A crate the ideal size for the puppy as an adult, with a divider to block off and expand as puppy grows. 

If you're going to do kibble, then a small amount of whatever the breeder uses to wean them onto what you want. Also a bowl.

Collar and leash.

Bed. 

Bitter Apple Spray- a godsend for puppies. 

A good variety of chew toys, including different textures. Some rubber. Some nylon. Little bit of everything. 

A kong to keep puppy busy. (Tuna is a great kong stuffer for raw feeders who don't want to use raw meat. I put a couple spoonfulls in, put a little piece of plastic saran wrap over the opening wince it's runny, and then freeze it hole-down. The tuna freezes the opening shut, and I feel much better about it around my house than raw meat, and feel it's much healthier for them than peanut butter!)

Soft training treats (I like Zukes training treats or hot dogs)

clicker



I also suggest you check out some online sites before doing petsmart or petco. I am a huge fan of petedge.com and I place orders all the time there. Excellent for when you have a lot of stuff to order, not too ideal for small orders.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Soo exciting! A new arrival!
I don't know if there is much to add. Kongs, toys with nubs, ropes. That about covers it. Puppies do love plushy squeek ones too. A waste when they get older, but as a puppy, I think perfectly fine to have a few. 
KVVet.com is also a great place to order from. Free shipping with orders of $50 or more. 
Another easy training treat is cheese. The kind that is packaged in sticks for the lunch boxes.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

so nice for you a puppy and a warm part of the year! We got one of ours in February ugh (well one of them haha) so cold taking him in and out! I like getting a pup in the warmer months!:smile: 

Remember the Natures miracle have to have this for those accidents!

Brushes, combs, zoom groom ( I like this a lot since trying it)nail clippers, And that powder you use just in case for clipping too close which I hope never happens (this happened to my dog when we got her nails gee professionally clipped at the Bansfield clinic in petsmart they gave us free powder I will not go there again) puppy shampoo, puppy conditioner, puppy toothbrush and beef or whatever flavored toothpaste or how ever your doing the teeth those little finger things. The leash and collar and the tag with your pups name and address!, also microchip the cutie! bedding, crate. puppy (baby) gates if needed, water, food bowl.Toys are an essential for sure! Kongs are great and they do like a nice soft toy especially to sleep with ! There are so many puppy toys out there I remember we got ours a fish he loved and he loved the furry Kong toys. they have those unstuffed squeaky ones now that are nice.Funny though with him he loved when I would tie socks up together he liked to run around with them and play with them! Gee and here we invested a lot in toys hes over 2 now and still likes to play with socks haha! Well his own that is not ours haha! the tied up ones! Treats there are some nice ones out there~ I liked EVO and wellness and we did bully sticks but we watched him of course with anything! Also dehydrating your own chicken breast and liver is nice! Oh yeah a good puppy training class when he's old enough!

Puppy proof the house and back yard!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

You guys are awesome! Thanks so much. :biggrin:
You all will be flooded with pics. once he gets home!

I am writing everything down on paper, so my list is ready. I will also check the online suggestions too.



> with a divider to block off and expand as puppy grows.


I got him a crate and it is huge! With his mom being 120 pounds and dad being about 130 pounds I am preparing for a horse! LOL. I have never seen the dividers, but probably need one. Can I get them at Petsmart?



rannmiller said:


> If you're doing kibble, i'd recommend getting a vittles vault because they're a great airtight and compact way to store the food so it stays fresh.


Yup. Starting out with kibble (Innova Large Breed, etc.). Where can I find vittles vaults? At Petsmart also?


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Most crates have a divider included, did you get it new? Maybe it says on the box. If not, petsmart might carry them or you may need to look for them online from that company.

I second the NAture's Miracle or other enzyme cleaner for accidents


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

saraj2878 said:


> I got him a crate and it is huge! With his mom being 120 pounds and dad being about 130 pounds I am preparing for a horse! LOL. I have never seen the dividers, but probably need one. Can I get them at Petsmart?


The dividers come with the wire crates most of the time, it should be indicated on the box. 



saraj2878 said:


> Yup. Starting out with kibble (Innova Large Breed, etc.). Where can I find vittles vaults? At Petsmart also?


Yep, vittles vaults are at Petsmart too 

And how did i forget the Nature's Miracle?! That stuff is also amazing and absolutely essential for a new puppy! 

Oh and puppy shampoo! I got the Tropiclean because it was on sale and smells like coconuts, but otherwise, I would have gotten the EarthBath brand which smells like cherries. I just hate how all the others are chemical-laiden and smell like baby powder. 

And don't forget the nail trimmers! Get that puppy started young with that!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

The cheaper store brand crates (that's what I buy) dont always come with dividers, but you can look online for them. They don't have to be the same brand as the crate as long as it's the right size. I didn't even buy one for chesney, i just put plactic storage bins in the back of the kennel to block off space. Also since we're talking shampoo... The only one I'll ever buy is John Paul oatmeal shampoo. I dilute it. One bottle makes five or six diluted bottles, and it's not overly perfumey. It's the only shampoo I've ever used that doesn't strip the natural oils so they're still shiney after.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Definitely get your puppy used to nail trimming or the dremel! For shampoo, the only brand I buy is Earthbath. They are amazing shampoos. They have a very nice odor to them, not strong and perfumey. They leave the coat very, very soft and shiny. Everyone will think you used conditioner, but didn't LOL!

They may be a bit pricey, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And let's not forget the most important things: TRAINING AND SOCIALIZATION!!!!

Even if you know the basics on training the simple commands, registering in a class will be a good refresher for you and an opportunity for the puppy to learn in a setting other than at home. Being in a group class will also give your pup a chance to socialize with other puppies in a controlled environment.

You should also look for a local shelter or daycare facility that holds puppy playtimes and get into that. I would not go to dog parks until your pup is 4 or so months old and had some kind of socialization. If you can't find a place that offers something like this post an ad on craigslist looking for other puppies of similar age to play with.

Take your pup to home depot or lowes if you have one nearby. Most if not all allow
dogs inside so that can be a great place to do some socialization. There aren't a lot of dogs that go there so you could start taking him there earlier.

Basically you want to take your puppy everywhere and anywhere you possibly can to get him used to as much as possible as early in life as possible. Dogs are most impressionable between the ages of 8 weeks and 6-7 months.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes of course- the most important one! you may want to bookmark a few good sites on puppy training or pick up a good book.

Also, don't waste your money on cute/expensive collars just yet since they outgrow them sooo fast. Unless you just don't mind spending the money and then passing them on to someone else.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

Three things I would suggest ... that may have already been mentioned.

(1) A puppy collar with an ID tag personalized with your phone number and the pups name. Get one that can be adjusted for size as the pup grows.

(2) A good leash

(3) a puppy sized Kong to keep the puppy occupied in its crate.

Congrats! I just brought home my Golden pup and am having a wonderful time with him. He is an awesome puppy. The very first thing I bought for him was his very own personalized collar and leash. I have his name and phone number monogrammed onto his collar. You can find those at dog.com an excellent site.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Something I thought to add:

When I get my dog's tags made, I always reserve one line to put "NEEDS MEDS" 
None of my dogs are on medication, but I feel that if they were to ever get free on a walk or something, and someone found them, they'd be far less likely to try to keep my dog if they think they need medication. They're microchipped, so if they were to end up at a shelter or vets office, I know they'd come back to me, and I feel like the "needs meds" on the tag really discourages people from keeping them, so all my bases are covered there..


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Definitely get your puppy used to nail trimming or the dremel! For shampoo, the only brand I buy is Earthbath. They are amazing shampoos. They have a very nice odor to them, not strong and perfumey. They leave the coat very, very soft and shiny. Everyone will think you used conditioner, but didn't LOL!
> 
> They may be a bit pricey, but it's definitely worth it.


Yeah and you can dilute it 10 parts water to one part shampoo so it also lasts forever too.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!:biggrin:
All the help and info. is awesome.

I am so with you on the training and socalization! With Kodi, our Rottie, I did a lot of training. He completed puppy school. Completed several obedience classes, advanced obedience and obtained his CGC. He also started agility classes. Lucky, our GSH Pointer, has taken many obedience classes and is a therapy dog.

With both Lucky and Kodi I took them everywhere when they were pups and still take Lucky places when I can.

I LOVE training and working with my dogs. :biggrin:

I already have the new pup signed up for puppy school in September. :wink:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Our baby boy arrived yesterday the 25th at noon!!!!! There are only 2 boys in the litter, 6 girls. We get first pick of the two boys. I can hardly wait!!! We pick him up on Saturday, June 19th!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:

((Can you tell I'm just a bit excited??? LOL :tongue)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Congratulations!! One thing we always do with a new puppy. We spend a few nights sleeping in an old t-shirt and with the puppies new stuffed toy in our bed. Then when the baby rides home in his crate, we put the t-shirts and toy in the crate wtih him. That way he has all the smells from the family in his crate when he's riding home. We also let him sleep on those t-shirts for his bed at night so he's all cozy and doesn't feel so lonely. It seems to help familiarize the puppy to the family a little better and they really get attached to their special stuffed toy!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

chowder said:


> Congratulations!! One thing we always do with a new puppy. We spend a few nights sleeping in an old t-shirt and with the puppies new stuffed toy in our bed. Then when the baby rides home in his crate, we put the t-shirts and toy in the crate wtih him. That way he has all the smells from the family in his crate when he's riding home. We also let him sleep on those t-shirts for his bed at night so he's all cozy and doesn't feel so lonely. It seems to help familiarize the puppy to the family a little better and they really get attached to their special stuffed toy!


Awesome idea! We will be sure to do that! :smile:


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Only one week to go!! We pick him up next Saturday at 10am! I'm gonna have to find some things to keep me busy this week. LOL. 

So, I have his kennel, his Costco dog bed, grooming supplies, leash, collar with his tag, bowls, Nature's Miracle, sour apply spray, play toys, puppy Kong, bully sticks, beef tendons, lamb lung treats, Evo treats, vittles vault, and 2 bags of Orijen Large Breed Puppy kibble. And, I have him set up for Puppy School and Begining Obedience classes for when he's done with his vaccinations. I think I'm ready!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

That's so funny. I was going to send you a message asking you how excited you were with only a week to go!!
Glad that you will have better weather than we've been having. It will make potty training soooo much nicer not dealing with a monsoon out!!
You are so prepared, it's kinda sickening!! Hahaha LOL!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

saraj2878 said:


> I think I'm ready!!!! :biggrin:


Jeeze! You certainly are! I'm excited for you and can't wait for more pics!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Khan said:


> You are so prepared, it's kinda sickening!! Hahaha LOL!



LOL! I guess that's what happens when you have 2 months to prepare and wait for a long awaited puppy! :biggrin:


----------

